# Furry Comics



## SheppyPuppy (Jun 16, 2007)

I, personally, am a large fan of the few published furry comics that are in existence. 

My favorite, of course, is Circles, by K-9.

Besides that, I liked Associated Student Bodies and more recently, Coyote River.

Currently, I'm enjoying a rather well made online comic by Blotch, which can be found here:

http://community.livejournal.com/dogsdays/3310.html

Anyone familiar with these comics? If so, are there comics that I'm missing, or are those basically it?

In particular, I'm looking for someone familiar with Circles.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm Enjoying Vivisection_Bob's comic found here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/469987
I also read JACK
and I also read Suicide Fore Hire


----------



## Oni (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.belfry.com/comics/

Enjoy. My website Omnifur.org will be similar although the categories will be a bit more diverse regarding furry fandom.


----------



## artdecade (Jul 20, 2007)

this is a cool comic:
http://furplanet.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=274
but i make it, so of course i think it's cool.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 21, 2007)

Furry comics got me into the fandom in the first place.

Lemme see if I can remember this correctly...  

Okay, The Faq in VGCats is made me curious as to what a furry was, so I did a little research.  I found an article on Albedo Anthropomorphics, which sounded interesting, so I found some old issues (old, as in one of them was published the month I was born) on ebay for a few bucks.  I had been drawing anthropomorphic animals and looking at artwork for years, but wanted something more mature than just Disney, and I finally found it.  In my search for more, I eventually ended up here.

But alas, despite efforts so far the only published series I have is Albedo Anthropomorphics.  Sort of hard to get exposed to a new published series when you don't have money.  I'll listen to recommendations though.


----------



## garra (Jul 21, 2007)

Lackadaisy, although it's not really furry. I love the drawing style and storyline though, and well, it's characters are cats xD


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm confused as to why this hasnt been posted yet. 

http://www.liondogworks.com/


----------



## Angrhiel (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.catenamanor.com/
Catena... It's my favorite...
It updates slowly though =x


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

A big part of webcomics are furry
(( Or geek-related )


----------



## garra (Jul 23, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> A big part of webcomics are furry
> (( Or geek-related )


THERE IS GEEK ON THE INTERWEBS?!! no u

Forgot What the duck?!, a comic about a duck making it's living as photographer.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 25, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> I also read JACK



JACK is effin' awesome ( green bunny Reaper, thanks ), but you should probably mark that stuff as NSFW. Gore, sex, 'n' what-not. ;3


----------



## Tarl Zarlalka (Jul 25, 2007)

Jack is the shit I hear that comic


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

My fav comic of all time!
http://www.the-whiteboard.com/

Furry + Paintball!


----------



## Vegex (Jul 26, 2007)

I like Dr. McNinja, but that's a real comic and not a derivative furry web-comic :0


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

..It has a Raptor.
That's about it.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 26, 2007)

My personal favorite is "Deer Me." ^_^

I also read "Mynarski Forest" and "A Doemain of Our Own."


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jul 26, 2007)

Shepard said:
			
		

> My favorite, of course, is Circles, by K-9.
> In particular, I'm looking for someone familiar with Circles.



 I've just ordered Circles #7 today, and I'm on their yahoogroups e-mail list as is of course, the comic's creator Andrew Aethan French. 
Now I'd say, "Hey join!" but then it sounds like I'm spamming and I dont' want that, but you know, just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Vandred (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.2kinds.com/
http://wereworld.comicgenesis.com/
http://dragonaur.comicgen.com/
are afew web comics i like 
as for the others i have afew Adult pdf's of furry


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2003/04/post_2.html
This is a pretty good one. It is really long though. He does make some adult comics that you can buy too. But who's interested in adult stuff X3


----------



## Esplender (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned 'Sabrina Online' yet.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Aug 3, 2007)

There's a few dozen I read at belfry.com/comics


----------



## Magica (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.krazylarry.com/

Hasn't updated in over a year, though.


----------

